# Terms of endearment



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What do you call your other half apart form their proper name.

If you dare. SWMBO/HWMBO or Er/Im indoors are not acceptable.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*xyl*


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oi You.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And you're still married :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

:wink2: Well.... it depends on what I want him to do! :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno but I get called all sorts but the forum sensor wont allow me to print them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My first for Liz just after we first met was Dadu Vast, work that one out.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What do you call your other half apart form their proper name.
> 
> If you dare. SWMBO/HWMBO or Er/Im indoors are not acceptable.


I think you should lead. We'll hide behind the ramparts to see how you get on then we'll send a few more 'Forlorn Hopers' out see which way it swings.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Tried clicking my fingers once and got a shed load of grief now I'm deaf she clicks her fingers to see if I am still alive. 
The name mum stuck when we had the kids and still use it.
Forgot her birthday ONCE and got the same shed load of grief being deaf is no excuse for being stupid.

John d


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> I think you should lead. We'll hide behind the ramparts to see how you get on then we'll send a few more 'Forlorn Hopers' out see which way it swings.


I already have. Read my last post:wink2::wink2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John refers to me as the old bag, meanwhile I call him the miserable old trout.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I call mine "rat" , have done for many years , comes from her initials


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> I call mine "rat" , have done for many years , comes from her initials


Wassat then Right old tart, sorry, I'll get me coat.

No one tried guessing Lizs nickname yet then.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wassat then Right old tart, sorry, I'll get me coat.
> 
> No one tried guessing Lizs nickname yet then.


You will need more than your coat if the "Rat " reads that :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> You will need more than your coat if the "Rat " reads that :laugh:


I was going to put Really Ancient Tart, but got distracted.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've always hated that expression 'the wife'. Back when I was married, I always showed respect by referring to her as 'my wife'.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I've always hated that expression 'the wife'. Back when I was married, I always showed respect by referring to her as 'my wife'.


Do tell us how that worked out for you Geoff.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wassat then Right old tart, sorry, I'll get me coat.
> 
> No one tried guessing Lizs nickname yet then.


Would that be " your majesty"


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

He calls me Mrs Jones

Doesnt matter what I call him, he's deaf or ignorant most of the time


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tugboat said:


> I've always hated that expression 'the wife'. Back when I was married, I always showed respect by referring to her as 'my wife'.


Me too Tuggers, and I still hate it just as much after 46 years of wedded (_mostly_) bliss. :smile2:

I also dislike hearing the introduction, "_This is my second wife_", so I sometimes refer to the Dragon as, "_My first wife_" . . . which she is!

That usually generates a brief pause in the conversation! :wink2:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wogans "the present Mrs Wogan" always amused me.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do tell us how that worked out for you Geoff.


Respect has to be a 2-way street for it to work.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee;1964010
I also dislike hearing the introduction said:


> This is my second wife[/I]", so I sometimes refer to the Dragon as, "_My first wife_" . . . which she is!
> 
> That usually generates a brief pause in the conversation! :wink2:
> 
> Dave


was a lot shocked when my ex husband introduced me at a rally as wife no 1, not as shocked as wife no 2 though


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I always wished my first name was George. 
Then I could of had a windscreen sticker reading, 'George and Dragon'.


----------

